# Canon5D Mk2 images of the West Kimberley



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some pretty impressive stills and moving images Images of the West Kimberley on Vimeo

might need to allow it to buffer for smooth viewing pleasure :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for that ZCM. I was drooling all the way through! That is a 'wow' item.

I have a 5D MkII camera for just over two months now. It is an incredible piece of kit.

I have produced some HD video but nothing in the style of that guy! Mind you, being on that vessel and in the Kimberlies helps together with fluid video pan heads!

On our next trip to Oz, I am hoping to perhaps make it there.... Maybe :4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thought you would like this one Donald :grin: - thought of you and your MK II when I saw it. Amazing clarity and light in the images and footage! West Australia is the only state I haven't been in - keep meaning to get over there but haven't managed to yet - one day!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am grateful for the link...

I love WA. Been to Perth, Fremantle, then down south to the Shire of Denmark, Parry Beach (I have family connections who have a big farm there & run the camping ground at Parry Beach), William bay, Denmark township, Albany (I love Albany) & Mt Barker.

I would move to WA any day if Mrs G would... (She is not keen on the snakes & spiders)

I have a picture of me holding up a tiger snake - Mrs G went bananas when I picked it up! :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Vimeo has quite a lot of MKII footage - even has a channel devoted to it and the people there are pretty friendly and willing to share info and tips - worth a look!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's some awesome scenery there, truly stunning - Thanks for sharing Zulu


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing .. I found that sound and picture quality also improved immensely by going to the source ..


```
http://vimeo.com/6639576
```


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi - D_F

Welcome Back :wave:


----------

